

Review of SEO Improvements in ASP.NET 4 - profquail
http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2010/01/05/asp-net-4-seo-improvements-vs-2010-and-net-4-0-series.aspx

======
terrellm
As someone who used to develop in ASP.Net and still maintains a lot of ASP.Net
code, it's nice to see some progress being made. Clean URLs are certainly a
good thing.

However, touting the Page.MetaKeywords is so last year since it's no longer
used as a ranking factor
([http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2009/09/google-
do...](http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2009/09/google-does-not-use-
keywords-meta-tag.html)).

~~~
profquail
Meta keywords aren't used for search engine rankings anymore, but that doesn't
mean they aren't useful. The page you linked to mentions that they are used
for the Google Search Appliance (for example). Also, they're still good for
categorizing content, bookmark tagging, etc.

------
bensummers
Not really SEO, more good practices for implementing web sites with sensible
and readable URLs. Good to catch up with the open source world, I suppose.

